# Castle Planter



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

This is not exactly plans, because the guy says you "need" a 3D printer. Wouldn't have one myself. But the design is neat, and I consider that it would be simple enough to make out of wood. If I were to make one I would likely put the plants in small pots, so they could easily be changed out if needed, or desired. 
https://www.instructables.com/id/3D...erCAD/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Many of the plants that get placed in this do not do well in plastic containers. They quickly dry out and die out.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Plants don't like me because I kill them. :crying: Not on purpose.


----------

